# Benifit of changing a Genie HR34 for HR44



## Armani2 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi, I have a HR 34 Genie on my main tv with a HR24 as a client on my second tv..
My HR 34 Is failing , Is there any reason to go with a HR44 and a Mini Genie ?
OR should I stick with another HR34 and HR 24..
I don't use the HR 24 for recording , I do pay a fee for both my DVR's
If I went with the Genie HR 44 and Mini Client I would be buying them from
a dealer I work with , HR44 149.99 Mini 89.00 ..
Thanks for your opinion...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I would go for the HR44 but keep the HR24.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, and that looks to be a nice price on the '44! 

And welcome to DBSTalk!

:welcome:


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Armani2 said:


> If I went with the Genie HR 44 and Mini Client I would be buying them from
> a dealer I work with , HR44 149.99 Mini 89.00 ..


Given that $149.99 for an HR44 is around half of the street price for a lease entry fee, I'd be confirming what deal you're getting if your goal is ownership.

If you don't care that it is leased, this is an excellent deal but know that it will engage you in a 24 month commitment.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Agree with Peds. Swapping out the HR24 for a client won't actually save you any money on your monthly bill so go for the HR44 by itself.

Only thing a client would gain you is the ability to access the Genie's Todo list etc from the other TV. But there are other tradeoffs.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

And it would save electricity.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

inkahauts said:


> And it would save electricity.


approx how much over a 2 year contract?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

My power usage (measured):
HR44 - 0.42 kWh/Day
HR34 - 0.74 kWh/Day
HR24 - 0.94 kWh/Day
C41 client - 0.08 kWh/Day
D11 SD receiver - 0.16 kWh/Day

Measurements were made with a Kill-A-Watt meter for a period of 15 to 24 hours on each device.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

carl6 said:


> My power usage (measured):
> HR44 - 0.42 kWh/Day
> HR34 - 0.74 kWh/Day
> HR24 - 0.94 kWh/Day
> ...


I wonder how accurate the Kill-A-Watt readings are. The unit I had read crazy low numbers (perhaps half of actual as measured with an RMS multimeter).

DIRECTV's own projections on the HR44 (27W) was that it would be about 7% more efficient than the HR34 (29W) where your numbers suggest 43% (17.5W for HR44 vs 30.83W for HR34).

DIRECTV's Steve Dulac presented a Powerpoint placing the HR24 at 24W where you're number is 38.33W. His HR34 measurement was 29W that is pretty close to your 30.83.

The inconsistency makes me wonder.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

My Kill-A-Watt meter shows that my HR24-100 is using 24.9 to 25.3 watts with programming on the TV screen. My voltage is 124.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

He's showing total usage for a day not any one given moment. Big difference. Using a little less will add up over the course of time.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

No, call it 25 watts. For a year that's 219 kilowatt hours. Find your kwhr charge - mine is 10.5 cents so that's about $23 dollars a year. Or a little more than $2 a month.

I'll take the 24 over the mini for the difference.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> No, call it 25 watts. For a year that's 219 kilowatt hours. Find your kwhr charge - mine is 10.5 cents so that's about $23 dollars a year. Or a little more than $2 a month.
> 
> I'll take the 24 over the mini for the difference.


Right on! I spend more on coffee than powering my HRDVRs yearly.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Right on! I spend more on coffee than powering my HRDVRs yearly.


Coffee, beer, . . . several other things. . . then comes DVRs in the list. Change one light bulb to LED and you've saved more.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

peds48 said:


> Right on! I spend more on coffee than powering my HRDVRs yearly.


I've spent most of my money on women and booze. The rest I just squandered. :sure:


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> No, call it 25 watts. For a year that's 219 kilowatt hours. Find your kwhr charge - mine is 10.5 cents so that's about $23 dollars a year. Or a little more than $2 a month.
> 
> I'll take the 24 over the mini for the difference.


When you add it up in a high priced area like California it's not even close to that price difference unfortunately.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> I've spent most of my money on women and booze. The rest I just squandered. :sure:


Haven't we all!!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> When you add it up in a high priced area like California it's not even close to that price difference unfortunately.


Even if you double it, it comes to ~$4.00 a month. just don't but that veinti late once and you just paid for the DVR!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

No, its a lot more money than that. We are talking like 10 plus a month if you use a lot of electricity in general, and especially if you have more than one extra dvr... 120 a year in power easily... Don't think you know how expensive it gets out here, its ridiculous and its going up by 18% more over the next few years too.

And I don't buy any coffee, so that wont help!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

At $0.215 per kwh, shown by the government statistics, the HR24 would cost about $47.00 per year to operate based on 25 watts.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

What can be said about california electric rates other than ugh! They are going to keep going up until people say no more and make a change. I pay .072 per kwh.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

jimmie57 said:


> At $0.215 per kwh, shown by the government statistics, the HR24 would cost about $47.00 per year to operate based on 25 watts.


But that includes in the average all the TVA cheap stuff, Bonneville, etc.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Laxguy said:


> But that includes in the average all the TVA cheap stuff, Bonneville, etc.


I don't know, I just looked up Kwh cost Los Angeles and that is what I found. What is yours ?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

jimmie57 said:


> My Kill-A-Watt meter shows that my HR24-100 is using 24.9 to 25.3 watts with programming on the TV screen. My voltage is 124.


This is why I don't trust the Kill-A-Watt meters. You stated that the projected daily consumption for the HR24 was .94kWh. Divide that by 24 hours and you get 39W. You tell us that the instantaneous consumption is reported to be about 25W. It can't be both.

25W x 24h = 600Wh = 600/1000kWh =.600kWh which is nowhere near the .94kWh that the meter calculated.

DIRECTV's own number for the HR24 was 24W fully "on" and 23W in standby which is reasonably consistent with your readings.

Moving on to the HR44, your .42kWh number equates to 17.5W and that's just silly given Dulac's projections and reasoning about relative power.

I don't mean to question your reading of the meter. My beef is with the meter itself and whether it can be trusted as a measuring tool to give accurate numbers.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

harsh said:


> This is why I don't trust the Kill-A-Watt meters. You stated that the projected daily consumption for the HR24 was .94kWh. Divide that by 24 hours and you get 39W. You tell us that the instantaneous consumption is reported to be about 25W. It can't be both.
> 
> 25W x 24h = 600Wh = 600/1000kWh =.600kWh which is nowhere near the .94kWh that the meter calculated.
> 
> ...


Go back and you will see that I did not post what you say. That was another poster.
I posted that mine uses about 25 Kwh. Then I used an onscreen / internet calculator to put in the watts and the number of hours per day and the cost per Kwh to get the cost for operating it.
http://www.electricity-usage.com/Electricity-Usage-Calculator.aspx?Device=Compact+Fluorescent+Lamp&Watts=13&CostPerKWH=0.15&HoursPerDay=24


----------

